# Heat Transfer Numbering Issue - How do you fix it?



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

I ordered some transfer numbers for my dazzle basketball jerseys. A problem that I have is that one of the numbers is not coming of the paper completely. _I followed the application instructions. _The other numbers came out fine except for one number. I tried to re-press it for a few more seconds, but it did not work. The number came out all out of whack. It looked like some of the ink did not completely transfer and stuck to the paper.
Since I thought that the jersey is ruined, I decided to press another layer of the same number on top of the messed up number to fix it. It made it worse. It left some paper on it. 
I called the company where I ordered it from and thank goodness that they said that they can fix for free!! I will let you know how it looks after I get it back from them.

In the meantime, any forum members ran into the same (or similar) issue? How did you fix it? I have a spot gun remover, but I don't think that will work for a thick layer of ink...

Thanks!


----------

